# Anyone knows this CD release?



## Avoreburg (Nov 10, 2010)

Hello!

A while ago i purchased this CD Version of Beethoven's Tripelkonzert with Anda, Schneiderhan and Fournier. Anyone knows when it was released? It has the number 429096-2, no barcode on the backside and says "Made in West Germany by PDO" on the cd...
But i can't find ANY informations about it!!


----------



## Delicious Manager (Jul 16, 2008)

The original recording was released on vinyl LP by Deutsche Grammophon in October 1961. It was recorded in the Jesus-Christus-Kirche in Berlin-Dahlem on 30 May and 1 June 1960. Hope this helps.


----------



## Jeremy Marchant (Mar 11, 2010)

According to an old Gramphone catalogue I have it was recorded in 1960.
In the UK, at least, it is available in the DG Original series on 4775341, released 28.2.05, so searching on that catalogue number might be fruitful - though even the DG site doesn't give any more information


----------

